# Starting over - Is Edge worth it?



## klgood1 (Oct 21, 2002)

Lightning fried my Bolt & Roamio Plus with Lifetime. Insurance is going to cover replacement, so if money is not a factor - would you recommend TiVo Edge? I was perfectly happy running the old interface, and am not familiar with the Edge at all. I’m basically trying to decide whether to go this route, or buy some Lifetime Bolts from Weaknees. All my streaming is being done with 4K fire sticks, currently, so that’s not a real factor.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

klgood1 said:


> Lightning fried my Bolt & Roamio Plus with Lifetime. Insurance is going to cover replacement, so if money is not a factor - would you recommend TiVo Edge? I was perfectly happy running the old interface, and am not familiar with the Edge at all. I'm basically trying to decide whether to go this route, or buy some Lifetime Bolts from Weaknees. All my streaming is being done with 4K fire sticks, currently, so that's not a real factor.


With the Edge you have no choice to stay with TE3 as well as losing the ability to transfer video from your computer to the Tivo. That would be enough to keep me away from the Edge.

For $500 to $550 you can get a Bolt or Roameo with lifetime and 2 or 3TB hard drives from Weakknees. Personally that's what I'd choose to do.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bobfrank said:


> With the Edge you have no choice to stay with TE3...


Typo? Edge only runs TE4.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

bobfrank said:


> With the Edge you have no choice to stay with TE3 as well as losing the ability to transfer video from your computer to the Tivo. That would be enough to keep me away from the Edge.
> 
> For $500 to $550 you can get a Bolt or Roameo with lifetime and 2 or 3TB hard drives from Weakknees. Personally that's what I'd choose to do.


Actually, it's only $299 for a lifetime Bolt Vox Cable or antenna version at Weaknees. TiVo Bolt DVRs


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

klgood1 said:


> Lightning fried my Bolt & Roamio Plus with Lifetime. Insurance is going to cover replacement, so if money is not a factor - would you recommend TiVo Edge? I was perfectly happy running the old interface, and am not familiar with the Edge at all. I'm basically trying to decide whether to go this route, or buy some Lifetime Bolts from Weaknees. All my streaming is being done with 4K fire sticks, currently, so that's not a real factor.


If your streaming is done with fire sticks I'd go with Roamios, or one Roamio and one Bolt like you have now. Myself would be two Roamios (which did you like better?) The Roamios are reliable and easy and cheap to upgrade due to 3.5" drive. Bolts and Edge with 2.5" and more info on the flash drive make upgrades difficult (can lose everything if you don't know what you are doing, heck even if you do..........). If you are happy with the old/TE3 interface (which I prefer, also better for transfers and backups) why not Roamio? Edge can have problems with the HDR setting also, with some TVs for sure, the setting is either off or auto, with auto "fake" HDR is on even if the source is not HDR, with my TV get faded picture. Bolt does not have "fake" HDR, Roamio is not 4K so no HDR setting at all. I don't think you even need 4K capability with the Tivos if you are using fire sticks.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Typo? Edge only runs TE4.


No typo. He said he was happy running the old interface. I figured he was either still running TE3 and didn't need to have TE4.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

pl1 said:


> Actually, it's only $299 for a lifetime Bolt Vox Cable or antenna version at Weaknees. TiVo Bolt DVRs


He currently has a Roameo plus, so that means he already has 6 tuners so I priced 6 tuner models for him.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

bobfrank said:


> For $500 to $550 you can get a Bolt or Roameo with lifetime and 2 or 3TB hard drives from Weakknees. Personally that's what I'd choose to do.


For $200 or less you can get a Roamio Plus/Pro w/lifetime on ebay, and it's easy and cheap to upgrade the drive (way cheaper than $500 total). With mpeg4 files now on some cable providers like Comcast the basic 1TB drive in a Plus holds a ton of shows, so you may not need the upgrade.

No brainer.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Dump it all and go with a Channels DVR with Xfinity as your TV source. $6.66/month for all your streamer attached TVs as well as phones and tablets.
The interface provides pretty much all of the features that Tivo does and it's snappy. You can change your TV provider at will with little effect on your season passes.

You can setup a free trial and see if you like it. Grant it will require a decent internet connection and a dedicated small computer/laptop but thats cheaper than buying a whole new setup.

You can start by looking at some youtube demos of it. https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=channels+dvr


----------



## ronr2006 (Nov 10, 2006)

I just upgraded from 2014 Roamio to a new Edge. My Roamio control were soooo slow. I now have the Edge and it's truly a night and day difference. It's so fast now and just works great. For me the latest interface is a non-issue.


----------



## cruff (Aug 24, 2015)

I also had my Roamio fried by a near lightning strike a few weeks ago. I went with the Edge, and appreciate the improved responsiveness of the interface compared to my Roamio. Although I still haven't really gotten used to the new user interface yet.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

ronr2006 said:


> I just upgraded from 2014 Roamio to a new Edge. My Roamio control were soooo slow. I now have the Edge and it's truly a night and day difference. It's so fast now and just works great. For me the latest interface is a non-issue.


Roamio slow? On TE3? No way.

Now if you're talking about the crappy Tivo apps, sure. But the DVR functionality is plenty fast enough.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

slowbiscuit said:


> Roamio slow? On TE3? No way.
> 
> Now if you're talking about the crappy Tivo apps, sure. But the DVR functionality is plenty fast enough.


I share that sentiment. I have no problem whatsoever with the responsiveness of my Roamio Pro on TE3.

OTOH my seven-year-old A92 Mini tends to slow down to a crawl over time so that I find it necessary to reboot it about once every couple of weeks, which never fails to restore normal functionality.


----------

